
Ask HN: Best place to find walkthroughs of Zen Koans? - dhruvkar
Not necessarily looking for the answers but more exploratory videos and&#x2F;or text.
======
jnewkirk
Helpful, perhaps, would be James Ford's recently released "Introduction to Zen
Koans": [https://www.wisdompubs.org/book/introduction-zen-
koans](https://www.wisdompubs.org/book/introduction-zen-koans)

Not necessarily what you're looking for, but possibly more useful.

~~~
dhruvkar
thanks.

------
daly
You've already missed the point.

